# Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99



## Marbus16 (27. Mai 2008)

*Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Hoi,

im Diskusionsthread zum Silent-Systeme-Sammelthread bei CB bin ich auf extrem leise und sehr günstige Lüfter aufmerksam geworden.

Es handelt sich um die XenCore Carboon 120mm Lüfter, welche Berichten von Usern zufolge eine hohe Qualität mit einer geringen Lautstärke auf 12V sowie einen günstigen Preis aufweisen. 6 Lüfter gibt es im Sparpack für 18,99 (bei K&M). Noch sind sie nicht bei Geizhals gelistet. Die XenCore Lüfter kommen laut User heroe aus dem gleichen Stalle wie die Nanoxia Lüfter.

Marc a.k.a. MalkavianChild85 wird sich diese Lüfter in den nächsten Wochen genauer ansehen - und anhören.

Des weiteren gibt es diese Lüfter noch in 80mm und 92mm, wobei die Preise für ein Sixpack bei 14,99 respektive 16,99 liegen (K&M).

*Reviews:*
Hotcases
Hardwareoc.at

*Bestellmöglichkeiten:*
XenCore Carboon 80mm Sixpack bei K&M
XenCore Carboon 92mm Sixpack bei K&M
XenCore Carboon 120mm Sixpack bei K&M
Friese IT - Xencore Carboon 120mm 3,90/Stk.

Grüße


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Da ich einen gewissen "Fetish" für ruhige Lüfter habe, werd ich mir dank dem Hinweis von Marius (Marbus) mal die 120mm Version zulegen  

Angepeilt als Test habe ich die nächste Woche.


----------



## heroe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> PS: Dies soll keine Schleichwerrbung für K&M sein, es gibt lediglich noch einen weiteren Reseller in Deutschland.


 
Friese IT - Xencore

Ist zwar kein Sixpack, aber ist bestimmt auch lieferbar. Ich hab auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich die Teile mal teste, bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen... zumindest wenn es nicht für einen selbst ist. 

lg


----------



## Marbus16 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



heroe schrieb:


> Friese IT - Xencore
> 
> lg



Gut zu wissen, allerdings kostet ein 6er Pack dort 23,4 - relativ teuer im Vergleich zu K&M. Und ob man jetzt unbedingt für 4 Lüfter 16 statt für 6 19 zahlen muss...

Naja, nehm ich es als Tipp für Einzelbesteller auf.


----------



## heroe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, allerdings kostet ein 6er Pack dort 23,4 - relativ teuer im Vergleich zu K&M. Und ob man jetzt unbedingt für 4 Lüfter 16 statt für 6 19 zahlen muss...
> 
> Naja, nehm ich es als Tipp für Einzelbesteller auf.


 
Ich habs eben nochmal editiert, aber Du warst etwas zu schnell für mich 

Er hatte mir die Sixpacks mal angeboten, daher gehe ich davon aus, das er die auch liefern kann. Den Preis weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr.... 

Angeblich kommen die vom gleichen Hersteller, der auch eine der Edellüftermarken auf den Markt wirft, aber auch das hab ich vergessen. Ich werd alt. 

lg


----------



## wolf7 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

bei hoh sind se übriges einen Euro billiger
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(xmca0z55kn25bwndttcikj55))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=54058&CT=4159

misst der link geht net richtig aber egal kosten auf jeden fall nur 17,99

edit: mmh jetzt scheints zu gehen

und hier isn test habn mir aber noch net angeguckt...
mmh bekomm das mit dem link schon wieder ni hin oO einfahc reinkopieren:


nochn anderer Test:
[URL]http://www.hardwareoc.at/XenCore_Carboon_120mm_Sixpack.htm


----------



## exa (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

wirklich geil, aber leider nich mein design...


----------



## freakywilli3 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Kann mir nich helfen aber das design ist irgendwie so wie die noisblocker nur mit weisen rahmen hald aber gute ide


----------



## Marbus16 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

@wolf7:


Marbus16 schrieb:


> ...Dessen Shopsystem (hoh.de) ist allerdings nicht auf die Darstellung einzelner Produkte optimiert, sodass ich lieber die K&M Darstellung wählte.



 

Danke für die Reviews, kleb ich oben rein.


----------



## heroe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Jetzt ist es mir wieder eingefallen, die Xencore kommen aus dem gleiche Stall, wie die Nanoxia.

lg


----------



## Marbus16 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



heroe schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es mir wieder eingefallen, die Xencore kommen aus dem gleiche Stall, wie die Nanoxia.
> 
> lg



Ich wollte gerade noch einen Link dazu raussuchen...
NANOXIA


----------



## heroe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Xenmicro.com - Sourcing, OEM, PC-Netzteile, Silent, 

Irgendetwas stimmt mit Eingabe nicht. Ich krieg den Link nicht vernünftig gepostet....

Update, jetzt gehts endlich.

Also, da bei xenmicro steht was, da könnte eine Erklärung für die Nanoxia-site sein.


----------



## wolf7 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

scheinen ja wirklich relativ gut zu sein und für den Preis fast unschlagbar... mmh nur komisch ich hatte ja auch schon derbe Probleme mit den links 
hab mir leider schon zwei andere Lüfter gekauft zwar auch für insgesammt 20 aber naja bin zufrieden 

waren die: Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel
allerdings wäre ich mir unsicher ob ich dann net lieber die 6 Lüfter genommen hätte fürn gleichen Preis...


----------



## Marbus16 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Wenn ihr Links postet, dann ruft die in einem anderen Browser vorm Posten nochmal auf. So geht ihr sicher, dass der Link auch korrekt ist und bei jedem so angezeigt wird.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

ich bin vor ein paar wochen schon mal über die lüfter gestolptert, wenn die echt ähnlich gut und vom gleichen hersteller wie die nanoxia sind, wäre das echt hammer 
*gespannt-aufn-test-wart^^*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

ich bin auch sehr interessiert an einem Test...

e:/ ich hab mir jetzt bei hoh.de 4 Stk. + nen IFX bestellt.
Dann kann ich die Dinger auch gleich mal testen..


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ich bin auch sehr interessiert an einem Test...
> 
> e:/ ich hab mir jetzt bei hoh.de 4 Stk. + nen IFX bestellt.
> Dann kann ich die Dinger auch gleich mal testen..



4 6er packs oder gibts die da auch einzeln? wobei 24 lüfter auch etwas heavy wären.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

wenn du nach dem testen noch ein paar über hast, magst du mir evtl. ein oder 2 verkaufen ? 
naja gut, erstmal auf den test warten 

@ Marbus16  ich glaub die gibts auch einzeln


----------



## wolf7 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

jo die gibts auch einzeln nur sind se eig im Paket natürlichn bissl günstiger


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

hey, ich hab am Dienstag bei hoh.de bestellt, und grade eben sind die Teile gekommen+ IFX-14 ...


wie gesagt, ich mag hoh.de...
und nun werde ich von meinem bisherigen "Hoflieferanten" hwv.de mich abwenden, zu hoh.de hin. Wobei, alles ist relativ.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> hey, ich hab am Dienstag bei hoh.de bestellt, und grade eben sind die Teile gekommen+ IFX-14 ...
> 
> 4,50 für 6 stück is ja unglaublich...jetz hab ich 4 sechserpack rumstehen....auf der Rechnung steht, dass ein 6er pack nur 4,50 kostet...verflucht geil..und so verdammt schnell...



krieg ich ein 6er ab? lol


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Kein schlechter Preis für 6 Lüfter. Wie sind diese 800U/min eigentlich anzusiedeln, das kommt mir etwas wenig vor für einen 120er Lüfter.


----------



## wolf7 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

 die ham was verwechselt!!!! einer kostet 4,50  ein 6er Pack kostet soweit ich weiß 17,99! mmh wenn de eine Packung net brauchst nehm ich dir bestimmt eine ab

du glückspilz.... vor allen dingen verkauft hoh gar kein 6er Pack mehr


----------



## y33H@ (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

*@ Adrenalize*

800rpm sind noch hörbar und machen noch spürbar Druck. Mein XL1 läuft bei 450rpm und reicht für nen E8200 @ 3 GHz @ 0.95v dicke aus (Thermalright HR-01 Plus und ein XL1 @ 450rpm im Deckel).

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

ach, sagen wirs so: der eine ist Massenbestellung gewesen...
vllt Mengenrabatt...

2 hab ich von denen schon verbaut, und angetestet.
der eine ist bei 800 Umdrehungen surrend laut, der andere .... nicht...


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ach, sagen wirs so: der eine ist Massenbestellung gewesen...
> vllt Mengenrabatt...
> 
> 2 hab ich von denen schon verbaut, und angetestet.
> der eine ist bei 800 Umdrehungen surrend laut, der andere .... nicht...



dann sortier mal die schlechten aus und lass die zurückgehen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

mhm, neee.
Momentan isses wirklich leise (ja gut, man hört sie nicht raus) und selbst übertaktet wirds erst unter Vollast lauter.
Vllt muss er sich nur etwas "eindrehen"


----------



## heroe (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Vllt muss er sich nur etwas "eindrehen"


 
Sieh mal nach, ob das Lüfterblatt richtig sitzt.
Die Xencore kommen aus dem gleichen Stall wie die Nanoxias und die hatten eine Serie, in denen das Lüfterblatt etwas fester auf die Welle gepresst werden mußte, eventuell hier das gleiche Problem?

lg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

ja, kann ich machen..

wie gesagt, jetz isser wieder störend laut, aber noch ertträglich.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

marc, die woche ist rum...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Naja, ich möcht mich wegen den Xencores auch nochmals hier melden:
Jetz is der CPU-Kühler seiner Lautstärke beraubt worden und unter Vollast nervt nun mein Netzteil, was ich nie im Leben vermutet hätte.
Ich könnt mir jetz noch annen Schädel klatschen, dass ich mir mein Netzteil unter Last leide geredet hab...

=> unhörbar unter 600 U/min, bei 900 u/min muss man nicht ganz so nah hingehen um sie zu hören.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Naja, ich möcht mich wegen den Xencores auch nochmals hier melden:
> Jetz is der CPU-Kühler seiner Lautstärke beraubt worden und unter Vollast nervt nun mein Netzteil, was ich nie im Leben vermutet hätte.
> Ich könnt mir jetz noch annen Schädel klatschen, dass ich mir mein Netzteil unter Last leide geredet hab...
> 
> => unhörbar unter 600 U/min, bei 900 u/min muss man nicht ganz so nah hingehen um sie zu hören.



einfache lösung - auch ins NT nen Xencorre packen


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Macht denn wer jetzt ein paar Bilder und ein kurzen Erfahrungsbericht über die Dinger?


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



McZonk schrieb:


> Macht denn wer jetzt ein paar Bilder und ein kurzen Erfahrungsbericht über die Dinger?



eigentlich wollte marc das machen, aber noch ist er wohl mitm umzug beschäftigt...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



McZonk schrieb:


> Macht denn wer jetzt ein paar Bilder und ein kurzen Erfahrungsbericht über die Dinger?



Wenns gewünscht wäre, könnt ichs vllt machen.
nur hab ich nicht wirklich die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit den Nanoxias, S-Flex etc, da ich da nix dahab...




Marbus16 schrieb:


> einfache lösung - auch ins NT nen Xencorre packen



Nur weis ich nicht, ob die Dinger vom Durchsatz her an den verbauten Lüfter rankommen...
Müsst ich erst mal schauen, und momentan hab ich nicht wirklich Lust, mein Netzteil auszubauen und so weiter.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



> Zitat von *McZonk*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Rüüschdüüüsch ^^ Aber ich werd mir im laufe dieser Woche mal das 6er 120mm Pack holen und surren lassen


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



> Zitat von *McZonk*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Rüüschdüüüsch ^^ Aber ich werd mir im laufe dieser Woche mal das 6er 120mm Pack holen und surren lassen 

Edit: Verdammter doppelpost -.-


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nur weis ich nicht, ob die Dinger vom Durchsatz her an den verbauten Lüfter rankommen...
> Müsst ich erst mal schauen, und momentan hab ich nicht wirklich Lust, mein Netzteil auszubauen und so weiter.



wenn das Nt unter 50% last läuft, ists eh egal. dann produziert ein soclhes 80+ nt kaum wärme die es abzuführen gilt, auch drehen die serienlüfter meist erst ab 50% auslastung hoch.

@marc: surren ist wogl der faslche ausdruck ^^


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

falls hier noch irgendjemand welche von den teilen abzugeben hat, bin auch interessiert, poste auch meine erfahrungen 
hab vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit den nanoxia fx 1250 und einem silent eagle 1000 led [beides 120er]...
hab nur keine lust mir da 6 von zu kaufen...atm brauch ich ja nichmal welche ^^
damits kein verlust wird, wenn mir jemand welche geben will, biete 2,50 pro stück excl versand [natürlich günstigstmöglich nach D ]
schönen abend


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Da sich hier ja das Interesse häuft, werde ich mir die Dinger mal schnappen und reviewen. Was hättet ihr gerne für Vergleichskandidaten?

Ich würde sagen XL1 sowie S-Flex und Slippie in der 800er Version, als Kühler irgendeiner mit engen Lamellen, so n HDT. Pics und Co gibts eh.

Also?

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

und nanoxia, wennst ebenfalls testen willst


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Die gibts aber nur mit so hohen Drehzahlen.

cYa


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

und runterregeln ?
die ham nen recht hohen drehzahl und spannungsbereich, ein vergleich rein auf drehzahlbasis wäre ja auch shcon interessant....dass du die anderen besser vergleichen kannst, weil die die gleiche drehzahl haben, ist ja umso besser...aber den nanoxia mitreinnehmen wäre trotzdem irgendwie toll...
wenn du welche kaufst, gibst mir danach welche ab  ?
will die auch mal ausprobieren^^

mfg


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Die gibts aber nur mit so hohen Drehzahlen.
> 
> cYa



und drosselung per LüST würde die nicht auf die gleiche drehzahl bringen?

ich bin an allen größen interessiert. misst du eigentlich nur nach RPM oder nur nach Voltzahl? ich kann nämlich bei meinen ollen kisten nur zwischen 12V/5V auswählen per selbstgebauten adapter.

ich selber würde noch gern einen 120er abhaben, wenn der irgendwo über ist. ich müsste in meinem barebone mit einer tv-karte + soundkarte meine passive graka etwas belüften...


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Klar kann ich runterregeln. Ich würde dann alle Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl (zB 800 und 500rpm) auf dem Kühler testen und Lautstärke messen. Zudem halt die Anlaufspannung.

120er habe ich genug rumliegen ... nur Verkauf ist so eine Sache. Die ganzen Noctua etwa gebe ich ungern ab.

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Klar kann ich runterregeln. Ich würde dann alle Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl (zB 800 und 500rpm) auf dem Kühler testen und Lautstärke messen. Zudem halt die Anlaufspannung.
> 
> 120er habe ich genug rumliegen ... nur Verkauf ist so eine Sache. Die ganzen Noctua etwa gebe ich ungern ab.
> 
> cYa



rumliegen hab ich halt auch genug. aber sind alle irgendwie hörbar 

vielleicht hat ja kreisverkehr einen xencore übrig für mich


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Och, die Suche nach einem unhörbaren Lüfter habe ich aufgegeben, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass auch ein Blacknoise XL1 @ 450rpm nachts noch wahrnehmbar ist  Und der kommt aus 1m auf knapp 14 dB(A) - selbst gemessen.

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Och, die Suche nach einem unhörbaren Lüfter habe ich aufgegeben, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass auch ein Blacknoise XL1 @ 450rpm nachts noch wahrnehmbar ist  Und der kommt aus 1m auf knapp 14 dB(A) - selbst gemessen.
> 
> cYa



und wie sieht es mit runtergeregelten 80mm Silent Eagle 1000 aus?


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Boah, wie viel denn noch^^ Zumal ich keine 80er teste, da ich so kleine Dinger eh nicht benutze.

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Boah, wie viel denn noch^^ Zumal ich keine 80er teste, da ich so kleine Dinger eh nicht benutze.
> 
> cYa



ich fragte ja nicht, ob du diese testen kannst, nur, ob du mit denen schon erfahrungen hast. 8,9db @ 12V, da sollte doch noch was zu machen sein. 2 stück hinten in ein rebel9, dürfte zur entlüftung eines komplett passiven systems ausreichen.


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Die Dinger machen praktisch keinen Druck.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> rumliegen hab ich halt auch genug. aber sind alle irgendwie hörbar
> 
> vielleicht hat ja kreisverkehr einen xencore übrig für mich



Wenn du die nachm Test noch haben möchtest.. ein paar könnt ich entbehren, nachdem cih alle bisherigen Lüfter gegen die Teile austauschen will/hab


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

So, ich habe nun zwei XenCore, werde die nachher mal Probe hören; Test kommt nexte Woche.

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*



y33H@ schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun zwei XenCore, werde die nachher mal Probe hören; Test kommt nexte Woche.
> 
> cYa



wo bekommst du die lüfter nur so schnell her?


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Bei mir ist das beruflich bedingt bzw. "Connections"  Überleg mal^^

*EDIT*
Beide brauchen etwas über 7v um anzulaufen, was für einen 800er Lüfter aber normal ist. Der Luftdurchsatz ist recht gering, subjektiv fördert ein XL1 @ 800rpm etwas mehr, das wird sich aber noch zeigen. Sehr schön ist, dass beide praktisch ohne Störgeräusche laufen, nur aus 5cm ist teils ein minimales Zischeln hörbar, der Motor eh. Auch hier halte ich den XL1 für dezent besser. Alles in allem aber tolle Lüfter - Optik ist Geschmack.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Also ich find das Angebot spitze. Nur im Moment brauche ich keine neuen Lüfter (oh mann, hätte ich das doch etwas früher gewusst) sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Ach, mir gefällt die Optik. Günstig sind sie auch noch und ich finde dich Lauststärke ziemlich gut. Ich hasse es, keinen Vergleich mit guten Lüftern zu haben => kenne keinen Unterschied zu evtl besseren Lüftern.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Du kannst es dir so vorstellen:
Ein guter Lüfter ist nicht lauter, aber bläst mehr. 

Die Optik gefällt mir auch - mal eine Abwechslung zu dem Emo-Schwarz.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

lol, das macht sinn. Nur welcher hat mehr Durchsatz bei gleicher/weniger Lautstärke?
=> aber darum hab ich ja jetz 2 am IFX


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Ich habe eigentlich genug. Einen Noctua am Noctua (), zwei 120er Revoltec Dark Green (einer hinten, einer Accelero - sprich GraKa) und einen 140er in der Front!

Mit 6 könnte ich persönlich jetzt nicht viel anfangen - vlt. als Föhn oder Klimaanlage?


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flüsterleise Lüfter im 6er Pack für 18,99*

Soo...die Lüfter sind bestellt. Müsste die morgen nur noch abholen ^^


----------

